# Material storage



## Charles scozzari (Feb 13, 2022)

I put this together to organize my steel stock. The section in the middle holds 4x8 sheet stock. The heavy steel stays on the lower shelves to aid stability. I have  a 1 ton capacity with my set up.   Thanks.   Charlie.


----------



## Brento (Feb 13, 2022)

Where do you live that it is all bright sunny green and warm looking lol. Nice stock rack as well!


----------



## ddillman (Feb 13, 2022)

nice


----------



## Just for fun (Feb 13, 2022)

Nice metal rack Charlie.  It looks like it should work really well.

Tim


----------



## Larry$ (Feb 13, 2022)

Nice start, how many are you making?


----------



## MrWhoopee (Feb 13, 2022)

Nice rack!  

A ton of material isn't all that much.


----------



## Charles scozzari (Feb 13, 2022)

MrWhoopee said:


> Nice rack!
> 
> A ton of material isn't all that much.


You are so, so on the money. I now have 2 of them.


----------



## Charles scozzari (Feb 13, 2022)

Brento said:


> Where do you live that it is all bright sunny green and warm looking lol. Nice stock rack as well!


Hi, I put it together during the past summer. I hope / wish to be somewhere else, but I'm in Staten Island New York.


----------



## IamNotImportant (Feb 13, 2022)

Charles scozzari said:


> Hi, I put it together during the past summer. I hope / wish to be somewhere else, but I'm in Staten Island New York.


i like your style..


----------



## Brento (Feb 13, 2022)

Charles scozzari said:


> Hi, I put it together during the past summer. I hope / wish to be somewhere else, but I'm in Staten Island New York.


Funny i am in the Tri-States in NY


----------



## Charles scozzari (Feb 13, 2022)

Just for fun said:


> Nice metal rack Charlie.  It looks like it should work really well.
> 
> Tim





Brento said:


> Funny i am in the Tri-States in NY


Hello again, I saw that on your avatar. Both my wife and my families moved to the Island in the late 70s. I ended up in S.I. because it was more central for getting to work. But I have many friends there.    Charlie.


----------



## Charles scozzari (Feb 13, 2022)

IamNotImportant said:


> i like your style..


Thank's, I have a  very good friend who picked up his family and moved to Mt.Juliet Tn. from Long Island NY this past summer. Loves it and said he should have done it 30 years ago. I wish I could, but the wife won't leave the grand kids.      Charlie


----------



## AGCB97 (Feb 14, 2022)

Now we need to find a place to put the rack


----------



## Todd3138 (Apr 6, 2022)

Charles scozzari said:


> I put this together to organize my steel stock. The section in the middle holds 4x8 sheet stock. The heavy steel stays on the lower shelves to aid stability. I have  a 1 ton capacity with my set up.   Thanks.   Charlie.



New to the forum and just browsing around when I found your post.  Nice looking setup.  I just did one of my own that I bounced from idea to idea for nearly a year before I finally just pulled the trigger and built it.  Part of my hesitation was this being the first large scale project I had ever done totally on my own so I doubted myself pretty much every step of the way.  It's now mounted inside my shop, bolted in to the 6x6 posts of my wall and double tapcons into the floor on each leg.  I've got about 3000 pounds on it right now and, like some of the others here have commented, it's amazing how much steel that ISN'T!  Do you have any pics of it loaded up?  I'd love to see how it looks under load.


----------



## Charles scozzari (Apr 6, 2022)

Hi, thanks for your interest in the storage rack. I have the both of the rack's at my sons garage because of my limited space. The next time I go I'll post pictures. I would like to suggest you buy the 5" Albion wheels because the wheels I used really don't swivel very well at all. For now I store some my stock at home in 55 gal. drums that I cut in half. I then cut 4" PVC into 18"lengths and packed them into the drum and they keep the stock vertical.    Thank's


----------



## Todd3138 (Apr 6, 2022)

Charles scozzari said:


> Hi, thanks for your interest in the storage rack. I have the both of the rack's at my sons garage because of my limited space. The next time I go I'll post pictures. I would like to suggest you buy the 5" Albion wheels because the wheels I used really don't swivel very well at all. For now I store some my stock at home in 55 gal. drums that I cut in half. I then cut 4" PVC into 18"lengths and packed them into the drum and they keep the stock vertical.    Thank's


That's a good idea for smaller stock storage.  I built mine to be "permanently" mounted (unless I decide to pull the bolts and tapcons and move it elsewhere) but it's only for flat bar, round, square, etc, not plate steel.  I will need to build another for plate at some point and having that one on wheels is a definite must.  Here's mine.



And here it is after I loaded it.  It's 15' wide and 6.5' tall.  I added the second upright after coming up with my initial design idea just so I'd have space for cutoffs and wouldn't have to use more space to store those somewhere else.


----------



## Charles scozzari (Apr 6, 2022)

Looks absolutely great. Nice work, looks like a new structure also with plenty of room. Your set up will give you more room, plus the ease of getting what you need for a job. Whats your hobby/business.          Charlie.


----------



## Todd3138 (Apr 6, 2022)

Charles scozzari said:


> Looks absolutely great. Nice work, looks like a new structure also with plenty of room. Your set up will give you more room, plus the ease of getting what you need for a job. Whats your hobby/business.          Charlie.


Thank you, Charlie.  This is situated in the relatively new addition to our shop.  The original space is a 30x40 pole building and this is a 30x24 addition we put on for storage like this.  I also moved my drill presses, 2x72 belt grinder, plasma cutter, torch dolly, bandsaw, and lots of miscellaneous smaller stuff into this space.  It was intended to be where I make dust and filings to keep them out of the main work area up front but turned into a lot more, really.  My wife also has her own 10x16 space cut out of this new addition for her own hobbies.  It ended up being finished almost nicer than our house in the end! 

I began my foray into metalwork with blacksmithing about five years ago and gradually took up welding and fabrication as a sort of natural offshoot of my smithing work and then last year picked up a lathe and mill so I could start learning to machine as well.  I practice law for a living but intend this to be a supplement to my business and eventually my semi-retirement fund.  My oldest brother and I are in this together and are still outfitting the shop.  We've got a 4x8 CNC plasma table coming in the next couple of months from ShopSabre and are really looking forward to building the business around that piece of equipment.

For now, though, I'm just having a great time learning these different aspects of metalwork and trying to develop my skills and capabilities.  The lathe and mill fascinate me and while I don't know if I'll ever do anything production-wise on them, it's great to know that I can gradually learn how to use them in making parts, tools, etc. that I can use in the other aspects of our shop.


----------



## Charles scozzari (Apr 6, 2022)

I can't agree with you more on the fascination aspect of making anything with our machines. I'm retired and am on my machines every day. mostly with outside work, but also for my own enjoyment. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Todd3138 (Apr 6, 2022)

Charles scozzari said:


> I can't agree with you more on the fascination aspect of making anything with our machines. I'm retired and am on my machines every day. mostly with outside work, but also for my own enjoyment. Thanks for the reply.


Yessir, thanks for asking!  It's funny for me, but after 29 years of my work, I just wanted to learn to create.  We moved to our farm almost 7 years ago and have been slowly creating a largely self-sufficient homestead here so I've had to recall basic skills I learned over the course of my life to start learning how to build things we needed.  That led to me pursuing what had been a lifelong passion to learn blacksmithing and it took off from there.  Like you - just not as much of each day as I'd like! - I can't wait to get out to my shop every evening even if it's just to clean up a little, look around, and think about new projects.  I've found my 16 year old son now doing the same thing, tinkering with an ATV project or his truck or something mechanical (which I am not!) but it has given us a space to spend more time together doing something new for both of us, which has been great.


----------



## Charles scozzari (Apr 7, 2022)

I really love what your goal is. I started by buying a small Atlas lathe that I quickly out grew. After buying many other lathes, small Burke mills and small band saws I am down to what I need for what I love to do. I now have an import 1440 lathe that I am very satisfied with, a Bridgeport 9x42, a Ring fu radial arm drill, Famco 6x12 band saw, Nichols horizontal mill, 20 ton press, Wilton 14"vertical band saw. All my welding is done with Lincoln welders. including an early Lincoln 250/250 dog house, 255 mig, 155 mig, Pro-cut 55. I believe like you, and many others like us, we are self taught with no formal training. and again like you, a hands on guy. Like you son I also am a car/truck person since his age. I hope your shop will include a lift to make working on that truck/car work easier and safer. Thank's for letting me babble on. I am envious of the size of your shop and family/farm life.


----------



## Todd3138 (Apr 7, 2022)

Charles scozzari said:


> I really love what your goal is. I started by buying a small Atlas lathe that I quickly out grew. After buying many other lathes, small Burke mills and small band saws I am down to what I need for what I love to do. I now have an import 1440 lathe that I am very satisfied with, a Bridgeport 9x42, a Ring fu radial arm drill, Famco 6x12 band saw, Nichols horizontal mill, 20 ton press, Wilton 14"vertical band saw. All my welding is done with Lincoln welders. including an early Lincoln 250/250 dog house, 255 mig, 155 mig, Pro-cut 55. I believe like you, and many others like us, we are self taught with no formal training. and again like you, a hands on guy. Like you son I also am a car/truck person since his age. I hope your shop will include a lift to make working on that truck/car work easier and safer. Thank's for letting me babble on. I am envious of the size of your shop and family/farm life.


Hey, no babbling at all!  I love the topic and am always happy to hear others' enthusiasm for it, too!  Sounds like a really nice complement of equipment you've got.  I also use Lincoln welders and have a Power Mig 260 as well as an AC/DC stick machine I bought at auction.  From the look of the stinger, it might have been used one or two times.  It was practically brand new and the AC/DC versions don't seem to be as common in the various sales marketplaces online so I was happy to find that one.  When you have a minute, take a look at my post in the new members forum.  I shared some pics of my equipment and you at least get a little glimpse of the shop itself in the pics.  I've been really blessed to get this together the way it is - as well as getting our farm and improving as we have.


----------

